# 3D Printer for the Shop?



## Sprung (Dec 28, 2020)

I'm kind of toying with the idea of a 3D printer. I could see it being useful in some ways, but am not sure if it would be a worthwhile investment or not. It may not be a near future purchase, but if it looks like it could be worthwhile to own one, I might look at saving up for one in 2021.

So, I am wondering, those of you with 3D printers, in what ways have you incorporated them into the workshop or into woodworking? Whether it's in organizing, in projects, whatever. I'd like some concrete examples. Pictures would be great as well.

I'm also interested in what specific printer you are using and what your thoughts are on the model you have - good and bad.

What I'm not looking for is comments that just say, "Yeah, buy one, they're great!" Sell me on why I should think about buying one!


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 28, 2020)

Matt, first and foremost, no personal experience. But the oldest stepson uses one regularly for personal and professional use. Here is a picture of a project he and a buddy are selling on Etsy. It is 2 pieces, and my stepson had to modify the design several times to get the LED to attach and fit, then assemble the two pieces.



My stepson is an engineer and has used autocad for years. So he knows all the tricks in doing a 3D drawing and such. That would be my concern when starting to think about a product such as this. I have even thought the same with a CNC router; how much time would I spend on the computer vs. Being productive.

one thing I have heard from a couple guys at work (again, don’t know make or model) is the home use ones are still slow.

just wanted to share the little experience I had seen and heard. Good question Matt, will be interested in other answers.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 28, 2020)

Where's the picture? You said here is a picture. But no picture. C'mon you know the rules, pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 28, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Where's the picture? You said here is a picture. But no picture. C'mon you know the rules, pics or it didn't happen


Okay....got them now!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 28, 2020)

Yay!!!! Great. Thanks. Now you're on track!


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 28, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Where's the picture? You said here is a picture. But no picture. C'mon you know the rules, *CLEAR *pics or it didn't happen


I fixed it for you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Dec 28, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> how much time would I spend on the computer vs. Being productive.



That's something I've been debating as well. I doubt I'd venture into the realm of doing my own CAD work, but rather relying on using files made by others. So I'd be limited in that regard. I see it as something that I could set up to run and then just let it run on its own. But I really don't have the time to learn CAD - and if I had to choose between being in the shop and learning CAD, I'd rather be in the shop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 28, 2020)

I've been intrigued by the idea since I first heard about 3D printers. Pretty sure the good quality ones are pricey. I'm definitely plugged into this thread! Chuck


----------



## Maverick (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## gman2431 (Dec 29, 2020)

Matt- I use one at least once a week at work, but have no interest to have one at home. Yes, there are cool little projects you can do with them, but the majority of people I see who have them at home, make worthless little trinkets... (no offense to anyone) 

The major difference from a home use to a commercial use is your price tag and quality of prints. At work we run a projet 2500 plus and are about 65k into it. There is a wide range of materials we can use, which really benefits us when running prototypes and additive manufacturing jobs. This printer will hold geometry down to the thousandth. We are already trained up in CAD and run very expensive software that when converted to a STP file works nicely with the 3D sprint program that came with the printer. 

With that said, most home use ones are known for failed prints, poor geometry and lastly a pretty poor operating software. Lots of people struggle when trying to design something to print and just stick with the already available files off sites like Grab CAD. 

To me, they hold a high value for a business, and a curiosity fulfillment for the guys at home running them. 

Thats my 2 pennies about them.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 29, 2020)

I've decided, likely the closest I'll get to owning a 3D printer is watching Guy Fieri!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 29, 2020)

Cody, that's exactly the type of feedback I was hoping for and is very helpful. Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

